# MIME::Entity;



## webhostmedia (22. April 2004)

Hallo 

Ich habe einen Server mit Suse9.0 und Confixx3.0 
Aber leider ist MIME::Entity; nicht Installiert 
Kann mir da jemand helfen Wie Installiere ich es und in welches Verzeichniss
wenn mir da jemand unterstützung geben kann würde ich mich sehr freuen danke vor ab


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. April 2004)

Ich halte es für sehr bedenklich, SSL-Certs / Webhosting (?) anzubieten, ohne über solch grundlegenden Kenntnisse zu verfügen.

http://www.cpan.org/ <- Dort das entsprechende Modul heraussuchen und von Hand compilieren. Alternativ das Paketmanagement der Distro verwenden.


----------

